# Summer Sausage temp problem?



## hoity toit (Jan 13, 2013)

put my jap/cheese summer sausage in at 7 this morning and now its 8pm and it hit the stall at  130or so....dang..how much longer? I had it set at 165 all day...just bumped to 200 for the next hor and then Im gonna drop back down....,any ideas...its been along day..i got 2 probes in  a couple of them.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey, smokin' brother, how's the sausage coming along?

165* chamber temp for a finish of 152*, I'm assuming...it's a close temperature differential, so it will be a pretty long ride (think 200-205* finished temp for pork butts in a 225* smoke chamber = long wait...250* chamber = much less time). Also, what smoker are you using, and how well is it ventilated? If the ventilation rate is low, the thermal convection efficiency will also be lower than if it vents more out the top, translating to longer time for temp rise in the meat.

Eric


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 13, 2013)

Any moisture in your smoker?


~Martin


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep, takes forever. The closer to the finish temp the longer it takes


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 13, 2013)

sitting at 149 It now. The temp has been set qt 165 allday, raised it to 200 a couple hours ago. Was worried about going over 170 but its getting late and im tired.. Im going to pull it out at 150 and let it rest. I think it will be ok. Lots of steam on it all day. Im using a MES 40.. I have emptied the drip pan several times today. Im pretty sure it is done and will be ok.,,,but it has been a long time getting it there.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 13, 2013)

jkc64 said:


> Yep, takes forever. The closer to the finish temp the longer it takes


man you got that right..


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 13, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Any moisture in your smoker?
> 
> 
> ~Martin


lots of moisture in there...its getting close now...im at 149 IT now 16 hrs into it.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey HT.. If your smoker is loaded down with SS, It will take longer for it to get done. I had to cut back from 60 to 30 lb batches in my smoker because of stalls and long cooking times. You'll be ok at 200 for a short while trying to get the IT temps up bit I wouldnt leave it there for long.. You'll start to see some fat out around 180


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 14, 2013)

My family came over on Saturday and we stuffed 100 Lbs. I used a faster starter culture so I wanted to see how the tang was at 24 hours. I smoked 1 lone stick for 6 hours @180 for an IT of 138. I finished it in the Nesco at 180 until the IT was 152. Perfect texture.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 14, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Hey HT.. If your smoker is loaded down with SS, It will take longer for it to get done. I had to cut back from 60 to 30 lb batches in my smoker because of stalls and long cooking times. You'll be ok at 200 for a short while trying to get the IT temps up bit I wouldnt leave it there for long.. You'll start to see some fat out around 180


I think you are right on that. I had a lot of excess steam going on and the 200 degrees at the end is what it took to polish it off. My total time was like 18 hrs. doesnt look like it fatted out either so thats good.

thanks for the reply.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 14, 2013)

jap cheese.jpg



__ hoity toit
__ Jan 14, 2013






Finished  Product


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd take a few slices of your hands for a sammie or on crackers right about now. I'll just have to wait for sliced pics and let my imagination go from there...LOL!

Lookin' good...I'm sure it will be worth the wait, brother.

Eric


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks good homemade recipe or someone elses how was the taste?


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 22, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Looks good homemade recipe or someone elses how was the taste?


It actually came out quite nice. I was pleased....


----------

